# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Все люди "наркоманы"

## Олег1990

Зачем люди живут, банальный вопрос. Но я нашел новый способ доказать,(так мне кажется. Форум немного почитал, вроде именно таких мыслей у других не было, если были точь в точь как у меня то дайте ссылку) что все должны себе дружно послать пулю в лоб.

          Суть такова, человек рождён без опыта(не в привычном для нас понимании). Он его только приобретает, этот процесс называется обучение. Обучение очень схоже с основными принципами программированием ИИ(искусственный интеллект), программист закладывает на понятном ИИ языке команды. Основные из них это как ИИ должен действовать себя в определённых обстоятельствах, это аналоговая команда то есть где должно всё следовать друг за другом(это довольно просто и нет ничего революционного). И как он должен по заранее прописанным командам, комбинировать различные куски обстоятельств и действия в данных обстоятельствах, аналогам которых нет в команде программиста, есть только отдельные составляющие, то есть здесь дискретная система команд(вот это действительно революционная идея, так как мы не привыкли думать дискретно а  только аналогично, правда процесс на самом деле посложнее, но основные принципы вроде изложил). Здесь наверняка много геймеров, так вот ИИ в большинстве игр(за все не буду говорить) Аналоговый (то есть не способный обучаться). А вот чтобы создать дискретный ИИ на данный момент нужны дискретные алгоритмы(которые сложно написать), а так же мощные процессоры для их обработки, да и вообще поменять язык программирования. Но я тут пишу не с целью улучшения ИИ, простым смертным это не подвластно. Я описал всю эту систему, с целью лишь показать что человек не отличается, по основным принципам обучения от ИИ. Поясню теперь про опыт детей который не схож с нашем обычным представление. Опыт у детей в о основе построен на ДНК-цепочке, это цепочка по сути и есть заранее прописанные команды(аксиомы принципа обучения) программиста. С взросление на него начинает всё сильнее влиять окружающая среда. Всё очень напоминает программирование ИИ. Только вот программный код совершение и следовательно быстрее чем в настоящие время у программистов.(но основные принципы одинаковы). В общем я клоню к тому, что любой человек и даже женщина логичны, даже амёба логична. Но ведь вы скажите что действия человека не возможно предсказать, можно привести аналогию с игрой, игра где ИИ простенький вы скажите что можете предсказать действия ИИ с первого знакомства, а вот в играх со сложным ИИ вам будит казаться что он делает непредсказуемые действия, но поиграв долгое время вы поймёте что он всё же предсказуем. А человек это венец развития Интеллекта, так что понятно что он будит казаться непредсказуем. Все поступки людей можно предсказать(было бы время, да и ресурсы). А наша мнимая свобода(то есть могу сам поменять жизнь без советов кого либо) из сделанного заключения, не существует, мы все фаталисты(это те кто верит что нельзя ничего изменить). Это первая причина для Суицида, но могут снова возразить что раз все мы фаталисты, то мы не чего не сможем поменять и я в том числе. Но поймите что мы обучаемся, под влиянием окружающей среды. И вот я обучился то такой мысли и этим не нарушаю принцип фатализма, а только его подтверждаю.

          Как вы догадались, сейчас пойдёт вторая причина. Но вначале так же небольшая справка. Так как я занимался фанатично спортом(и занимаюсь до сих пор) я стал изучать что происходит с нашим телом во время тренировки и восстановления. В основе я слушал лекции Виктора Николаевича Селуянова. Из них я понял что, чтобы получить максимум роста данной функции, нужно как можно сильнее сломать данную функцию(естественно при этом нужно нормально питаться, то есть калорийно). И это правило можно применить ко всем условиям жизни человека(у не живой материи действует закон сохранения энергии, так как она не способна поглощать другие тела для построение своего, т.к. нет такой программы). Пример: человек жертвует собой(но не смертельно) чтобы помочь другому человеку. Во время этого он чувствует дискомфорт т.к лишается чего либо(Времени, сил, денег, и т.п.) и вот у человек после своего жертвования образуются разрушительные гормоны и организм начинает вырабатывать гормоны счастья, чтобы человек не впал в отчаяннее и не Суидцидничал. И таких примеров много. Но есть в мире спорта уже готовые гормоны. Благодаря им человек не должен испытывать дискомфорт и при этом будут расти нужные ему функции расти. Все кто их использует становятся победителями и могут показать лучшие тела в истории. Сейчас подумаем а что для обычного человека важнее всего ? Все наверно согласятся что счастье. И это верно ведь все же мы хоть и подсознательно, но стремимся к счастью. Представим что мы живём в мире бодибилдинга(ну ведь все же знают что качки химики) и главная цель человека стать Мистером Олимпией. И в данной ситуации останутся победителями только химики. То есть они исполнят свой смысл в отличии от натуралов. Вернёмся к нашему миру. Кто получается станет победителем в жизни. Ответ ошеломляющий, НАРКОМАНЫ так как они используют уже готовые гормоны счастья. Почему заголовок называется так, ведь мало кто из нас наркоман. Потому что мы должны завидовать наркоманом, как натуралы химикам. Они исполнили свой смысл о том что надо быть максимально счастливым, а мы нет, мы ущербный.

          Ну и наконец последняя причина для суицида. Будит вновь касаться игра. Игры ведь по сути имитация настоящей жизни, В стрелялках имитация жизни солдата, в гонках гонщика и так далее. И вот что самое интересное, что пройдя игру(лучшие с открытым миром) на 100 % или хотя бы основную сюжетную линию. Ты понимаешь что тебе скучно в неё играть. Хоть секунду назад ты не мог от неё оторваться. Получается ты познал все основные аспекты игры, и она больше ничем не интересна для тебя. А игры это имитация жизни. И получается можно сравнить её с настоящей жизнью(конечно нестоящая жизнь во много раз многограннее чем скурим или гта 5 и интереснее, с этим я не спорю, но принципы схожи). Можно прикинуть что жизнь тоже наскучит как и игра когда всё познаешь. Хотя конечно на данный момент познать жизнь на 100% не реально. Но факт в том что тебе станет скучно. Как стало мне. Мне не сложно жить, мне не интересно. Так как я знаю, что в итоге мне станет скучно. Многие здесь жалуются на то что им тяжело, мне же не хочется жить не из этого, а именно что я понял основные принципы и мне стало скучно.

          И ещё по поводу души. Души быть не может исходя из первого пункта. И человек не сможет забрать свои знания о окружающем мире загробную жизнь. Так как он их может потерять, от простой дубинки. Вывод: от нас ничего не останется(да и ещё от земли тоже, так как вселенная расширяется и концентрация энергии будит всё меньше), и зачем жить если ничего не останется от нас ? Вывод банален но самое главное, какие причины. Я написал сюда чтобы узнать в чём моя статья неверна. Пожалуйста пишите критику. И прочитайте хотя бы одну из причин. Понимаю что очень много написал, так получилась.

----------


## Dementiy

Любознательность, - это хорошо.  :Smile: 
Почему бы тебе не использовать его для самообразования?

Есть довольно интересные и познавательные книги.
Например, труды философов с мировым именем.

Еще есть такая наука, - математика. 
Доказательство теорем и решение оригинальных задач весьма неплохо развивают логическое мышление.

----------


## Traumerei

Приветствую, идеологический брат! 

"Наркоманы - победители в жизни" - это звучит смело. Только во всей системе синтетческого счастья есть примечательный минус, именуемый "толерантность". Если умудритесь обойти сей ограничитель, то сможете жить...

Жизнь - привычка, доведенная до автоматизма. Посему одной логики недостаточно. Следуя логике, нас вовсе не должно быть (см. законы термодинамики), а, всему вопреки, мы есть.

Впрочем...

"Ребенок тянулся за игрушкой и отбросил ее в сторону, едва только взял ее в руки. Он плачет. Новая игрушка на некоторое время завладевает его вниманием. Но когда ребенок понимает, что ВСЕ игрушки надоедают, он становится безутешен." 

(Б. Херсонский, " Чувство смысла")

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Из плюсов - много неплохих умозаключений в целом
Из минусов:
1. ты всё описал с кучей частных неточностей.
2. Для людей, которые занимаются подобными вопросами, ты америку не открыл - ничего сколь-нить нового и наоборот присутствуют ошибки.
Ты просил критики - из наиболее основного:



> Опыт у детей в о основе построен на ДНК-цепочке, это цепочка по сути и есть заранее прописанные команды(аксиомы принципа обучения) программиста


 Команды это в корне неверная аналогия. Принцип обучения - да, прописан именно там и это будет корректной аналогией. Команды для опыта подаются либо извне, либо из нервной системы (которая реагирует на сигналы извне), как посмотреть, но никак не из ДНК. Таким образом, команды есть и могут быть сегодня реализованы как по отношению к челу, так и к компу (любой код). А вот принципы известны и понятны только по отношению к челу, а как их реализовать для ИИ - непонятно. То есть на сегодня отличия имеются. Но потом, очевидно, сотрутся.




> Обучение очень схоже с основными принципами программированием ИИ(искусственный интеллект), программист закладывает на понятном ИИ языке команды


 Когда программист тупо заложил команды для выполнения функций - это не ИИ. Если я заложу простенькую программу типа:
Если нажата клавиша "Энтер", то вывести на экран "Привет, мир" - то что, это будет ИИ? Нет. Программист в ИИ должен заложить ПРИНЦИПЫ, как ДНК закладывает их в нервную систему человека. Потом на вход подаются внешние стимулы и ИИ или НС их обрабатывает (по принципам) и сами формируют команды что конкретно делать.

Твоя мысль что мы всего лишь набор атомов и жизнь бессмысленна - одновременна и верна и стара с момента появления и осознания материализма. А вот что неверно, так это то, что мы поэтому должны убиться. Из того, что наще существование бессмысленно и т.п. следует что всё последующее тоже бессмысленно, то есть смерть так же бессмысленна как и жизнь.




> Пример: человек жертвует собой(но не смертельно) чтобы помочь другому человеку. Во время этого он чувствует дискомфорт т.к лишается чего либо(Времени, сил, денег, и т.п.) и вот у человек после своего жертвования образуются разрушительные гормоны и организм начинает вырабатывать гормоны счастья, чтобы человек не впал в отчаяннее и не Суидцидничал


 Ты абсолютно неверно понимаешь себе этот механизм. Теме этого механизма посвящена самая известная научно-популярная книга по биологии - "эгоистичный ген" Докинза. Почитай, будешь лучше разбираться.




> Сейчас подумаем а что для обычного человека важнее всего ? Все наверно согласятся что счастье. И это верно ведь все же мы хоть и подсознательно, но стремимся к счастью. Представим что мы живём в мире бодибилдинга(ну ведь все же знают что качки химики) и главная цель человека стать Мистером Олимпией. И в данной ситуации останутся победителями только химики. То есть они исполнят свой смысл в отличии от натуралов. Вернёмся к нашему миру. Кто получается станет победителем в жизни. Ответ ошеломляющий, НАРКОМАНЫ так как они используют уже готовые гормоны счастья.


 я как-то тоже пришёл к подобному мнению, но проверка показала его ложность. С точки зрения психологии, наркоманы это экстраверты-сангвинники. Они так активны и позитивны, потому что более чувствительны к гормонам счастья, которые подкрепляют их паттерны поведения. По твоей логике именно они должны добиваться наибльших успехов в жизни, но на практике это не так - успешных меланхоликов-интровертов куча. Во-вторых, твоей гипотезе противоречит суровая реальность - если бы пассивные меланхолики были менее успешны, то они бы отобрались (исчезли) отрицательным естественным отбором, а выжили бы одни экстраверты-сангвинники. А это не так. Матчасть этого хорошо изложена в Reinforcement Sensitivity Theory.

----------


## shiko

Слишком много бестолковых слов; автор просто надеялся донести, что "счастливым торчком" быть намного лучше, чем всю жизнь "балансировать на грани" (мечтая о суициде, и одновременно шарахаясь от него). Остальные его мысли... слова, то есть - мне совершенно невдомёк... очевидно, писать всё подряд приятнее, чем размышлять о суициде.

----------


## Nabat

Да, собственно, хорошая статья, только в чем новость? В наше время об этом только ленивый не говорил. Начиная с фильма "Нирвана", в котором герой, осознав, что является персонажем компьютерной игры обратился к программисту с фразой "You know the only thing i can’t do in here – i can’t stop playing. <...> Delete me Jimmy. <...> Cancel me." и заканчивая пресловутой "Матрицей". Схожие чувства есть и у меня, когда-то я писал на этом форуме: "Вот, представь: ты играешь в польский шутер. Он ужасен. Там ужасная графика, никакая физика, нет нормальной анимации, кошмарные диалоги и полное отсутствие смысла в сюжете. Но ты играешь. Пробуешь его пройти по-жесткому, врываясь в комнату с оружием в двух руках, пробуешь по стелсу, пробуешь играть сам, пробуешь в кооперативе. Но это все также ужасно. Ты знаешь чем все закончится: в конце будет босс-вертолет и ты не хочешь даже доходить туда, но играешь. Изо дня в день. Но может стоить удалить игру если она тебе не нравится, а не мучить себя? Беда в том, что альтернативы нет, больше игр никто не написал. Или эта, или черный экран. Это та еще дилемма"
Что касается наркомании, если не выходить за рамки ассоциации с компьютерными играми, то, на мой взгляд - это читерство: god mode on, но игра будет пройдена/надоест в разы быстрее.
По поводу спорта: странно, что не был употреблен известный каждому культуристу термин "супепркомпенсация". Тут-то как раз все логично и рационально. В любом механизме чинят или меняют на новые, детали, которые наиболее изношены. Чем же это не применимо к человеку?

----------


## Олег1990

Благодарю Плаксивая Тряпка за ваш ответ. Не могли бы вы дать ссылку на подобные размышление в этом форуме. Мне очень интересно почитать, чтобы избежать в будущем многие свои недоразумения.

          Согласен, в первом примере и вправду есть ошибка. Всё верно, ДНК это не заранее прописанные команды, а именно заранее прописанные принципы. А вот на счёт того что написание принципов обучения для ИИ не понятны, не согласен с вами. Так как есть например такая игра как обучаемые шахматы(так же и другие простенькие игры). Но понятное дело что на данный момент сложно сделать что либо сравнимое с человеческим интеллектом. Но как вы и сказали(и я полностью вас в этом поддерживаю), это дело времени.

          Дальше у меня та же самая ошибка(давно уже не писал на форумах, переволновался :Embarrassment: ). А вот на счёт бессмысленности. Согласен что моё предложение такое же бессмысленно, как и продолжение жизни. Но в данном примере я хотел просто подчеркнуть равенство самоубийцы и обычного человека. А если они равны, как можно осуждать самоубийц. Вот что я хотел показать.

          Спасибо за совет, я сейчас начал читать эту книгу. Там я так понял суть такова(напишите мои недопонимания, т.к. я уверен что они будут): что человек при жертвовании спасает схожий генном от уничтожение и это как бы называется "защита общего генофонда человека"(или другого организма). Но я описал этот пример для того чтобы было понятно, как именно справляется организм с чувством суицида при подобных делах. Я заметил у себя так же не точность. На самом деле вся материя действует по законам сохранения энергии(а не только мёртвая).

          Я честно не понял твоей логике. Ты говоришь что признавал подобную теорию, но затем почему то переходишь в мир ценностей материализма, а не счастья. Понятное дело что там интроверты победят экстравертов. Затем ты переходишь на тему естественного отбора. Но как я выше написал, нет разницы выживет человек или нет, всё в любом случае бессмысленно. Ведь выжить это не верная аксиома. А верная аксиома это бессмысленность. А жить все таки лучше с гормонами счастья(разных видов), чем нежели с деньгами, властью и подобными вещами. Это оптимальный вариант. Такой же как и у бодибилдинга вариант жить с анаболиками(разных видов), так же наиболее оптимален(и я это говорю как человек занимавшийся 4 года, конечно это не так много если сравнить с другими, но я почти сразу стал изучать научную литературу в этом плане.)

          Кстати Траумерия(вы же женщина?), в скором времени я так думаю смогут создать препараты отключающие толерантность организма на различные вещества.(в первую очередь это скорее всего будит связанно с глюкозой и стероидами). И заживём тогда мы как боги(я правда пока не употребляю, думаю с чего лучше начать, я бы хотел именно чтобы эндорфинов было выше крыше). А что касается термодинамики, это лишь подтверждение в незрелости данной науки, в данных вопросах. Или же всё создал Бог(я этой теории симпатизировал, пока не понял что наше сознание может пропасть от обычной дубинки).

         Шик я так думаю вы поняли свою ошибку( весь мир бессмыслен и нарик=суидцидник=здоровый человек=террорист=Чикатила. А если всё таки жить по истинным приоритетам большинства людей, то нарики смогли взять максимум нужного от жизни.)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Я честно не понял твоей логике. Ты говоришь что признавал подобную теорию, но затем почему то переходишь в мир ценностей материализма, а не счастья. Понятное дело что там интроверты победят экстравертов. Затем ты переходишь на тему естественного отбора. Но как я выше написал, нет разницы выживет человек или нет, всё в любом случае бессмысленно. Ведь выжить это не верная аксиома. А верная аксиома это бессмысленность. А жить все таки лучше с гормонами счастья(разных видов), чем нежели с деньгами, властью и подобными вещами. Это оптимальный вариант. Такой же как и у бодибилдинга вариант жить с анаболиками(разных видов), так же наиболее оптимален(и я это говорю как человек занимавшийся 4 года, конечно это не так много если сравнить с другими, но я почти сразу стал изучать научную литературу в этом плане.)


 Перечитал этот абзац и соответствующий в первом сообщении. Не понял к чему ты клонишь.




> Следуя логике, нас вовсе не должно быть (см. законы термодинамики)


 Ну право же, не стоит так недооценивать науку. Твоему замечанию уже сто лет и оно известно как афоризм "могут ли больцман и дарвин быть правы одновременно?" [напомню, больцман - основатель статистической термодинамики]
Логика и наука отвечает на это положительно и твоё замечание неверно, правда ответ был найден только во второй половине 20-го века. Ответ можешь найти в такой науке как неравновесная термодинамика, а конкретно в книге нашего математика Пригожина "Порядок из хаоса". Там на пальцах (и формулах) показано как можно развиваться и при этом не нарушать второе начало термодинамики.




> я бы хотел именно чтобы эндорфинов было выше крыши


 Не забывай, что это просто ты так устроен - любить эндорфины. Это просто удобный способ управления тобой.

----------


## Олег1990

Извините за столь сильное моё высокомерие. Просто я не нашёл на этом форуме подобных тем, и подумал что я один из первых предложил подобную концепцию.

А теперь к вашему вопросу. Представьте что этот Польский шутер вы прошли и у вас появился чёрный экран, такой же как и у самоубийцы(и кому повезло больше?). Вы например прошли эту игру за день, а на чёрный экран придётся смотреть вечность, как и нашему другу(и кто тут выиграл? я так думаю ничья). Я согласен что нарики читеры как и химики, но суть в том что они побеждаю в жизни в отличии от честных с великолепной генетикой людей(у которых много эндорфинов и слабая к ним толерантность.) А осмысленности как я и раннее говорил, абсолютна одинаковая. 

Я не применил данный термин т.к. это не спортивный форум и многие бы не поняли. Не понял а где я писал что организм человек сам не восстанавливаться.

----------


## Nabat

> Извините за столь сильное моё высокомерие. Просто я не нашёл на этом форуме подобных тем, и подумал что я один из первых предложил подобную концепцию.


 Я предлагаю отбросить пафос и перейти на "ты" )



> А теперь к вашему вопросу. Представьте что этот Польский шутер вы прошли и у вас появился чёрный экран, такой же как и у самоубийцы(и кому повезло больше?). Вы например прошли эту игру за день, а на чёрный экран придётся смотреть вечность, как и нашему другу(и кто тут выиграл? я так думаю ничья). Я согласен что нарики читеры как и химики, но суть в том что они побеждаю в жизни в отличии от честных с великолепной генетикой людей(у которых много эндорфинов и слабая к ним толерантность.) А осмысленности как я и раннее говорил, абсолютна одинаковая.


  "На чёрный экран придётся смотреть вечность" - я надеюсь это не об реинкарнации? Только не это) А так - наши позиции идентичны - итог один.  А если так - какие могут быть победители? Мы просто участники, не более.



> Я не применил данный термин т.к. это не спортивный форум и многие бы не поняли. Не понял а где я писал что организм человек сам не восстанавливаться.


 Мне показалось некоторое неприятие (несогласие/удивление.. выберите слово..) того факта, что для того, чтобы нарастить мышцы их надо рвать.

----------


## Олег1990

Прости, но я всё равно не понял. Что по твоему успех? Я написал что большинство людей подсознательно хотят именно счастья, а не материальный успех, что материальный успех это одна из форм фундамента(не самый главный при этом фундамент) для получения счастья, но не само счастье.

Давай не будим разводить здесь спор об этом втором начале термодинамике. Он слабо относиться к этой теме.

Согласен на счёт эндорфинов. Они созданы чтобы удержать меня от самоубийства. Но мы научились их использовать для получения вечного блаженства(только при этом не стоит останавливаться, нужно всегода повышать дозу), А блаженство это истинная цель большинства людей и значит в их глаза я победитель. И ещё раз, я понимаю что это бессмысленно, но ведь вся наша жизнь бессмысленна. Ведь мы кучка объединённых атомов под управление ИИ(понятное дело что просто под И, но это чтобы подчеркнуть всю нашу бессмысленность)

Ну я и говорю что. Истинно истинных победителей нет. Все мы равны.

Согласен, не обязательно рвать, но стресс должен присутствовать. Или же в твоём геноме должен быть прописано, то что синтез мышечных клеток должен быть вечен. Но тогда ты мутант похлеще Флекса Уиллера.(И вроде бы я не писал тут вообще про мышцы?)

----------


## shiko

Как понимаю, "шик" - это я... коли так, попробую ответить: только то я и имел в виду, что с наркотиками жизнь проще и веселее, а Ваши манипуляция с уравнениями моему пониманию, ей-богу, совершенно недоступны.

----------


## Олег1990

Если оскорбил извиняюсь shiko. Вы всё правильно поняли про наркоманов. Эту теорию я разработал за два три дня, так что она у меня ещё до конца не оптимизирована. В будущем я постараюсь писать всё более лаконичнее  и понятнее.

----------


## shiko

Хотелось бы уяснить, что, в Вашем понимании, значит слово "равны"... поведение("мышление") наше(всех людей), очевидно, несколько различно... то же и с внешностью... а "равенство" то в чём. Быть может, Вы имели в виду, что "никто не правильный/истинный": все поступают / ведут себя так, как иначе не могут...

----------


## rainbow walker

> Вывод: от нас ничего не останется(да и ещё от земли тоже, так как вселенная расширяется и концентрация энергии будит всё меньше), и зачем жить если ничего не останется от нас ?


 наша сформированная за жизнь база (жизненная, интеллектуальная, профессиональная и тд). будет использована для дальнейшего развития человечества в биосфере с меньшими ошибками и с большими возможностями для совершенствования. после смерти мы не просто растворяемся бесследно, а оставляем ту инфу, которую собрали за жизнь и в виде белковой структуры отдали в биосферу. вот, пользуйтесь, питайтесь ею и на этой структуре стройте свою (уже более совершенную) структуру.

про "завидовать наркоманам" чуть попозже вам напишу, сейчас времени особо нет.

----------


## Nabat

> Ну я и говорю что. Истинно истинных победителей нет. Все мы равны.


 Deal!



> Согласен, не обязательно рвать, но стресс должен присутствовать. Или же в твоём геноме должен быть прописано, то что синтез мышечных клеток должен быть вечен. Но тогда ты мутант похлеще Флекса Уиллера.(И вроде бы я не писал тут вообще про мышцы?)


 И опять у меня чувство, будто я понимаю все, что мне говорят, но никто не понимает, что я говорю в ответ) Разумеется, стресс должен присутствовать, иначе нет развития. И это касается и мышц, и границ сознания, и чего это только не касается, честное слово...

----------


## Олег1990

Я так то жёсткий расист. И когда говорю что мы равны, я приравниваю всех не к эталонам ариев, а к наркоманам, педофилам, маньякам(короче ко всем маргинал Маргиналов).

Вы про тепловую смерть галактики слышали? Что плотность галактики уменьшается и следовательно плотность энергии. Как бы человек не развился, он не сможет противостоять данной стихии.

----------


## Nabat

Снижение плотности происходит за счет увеличения объема при сохранении массы. Это касается как вселенной в целом, так и Земли в частности. Но! С чего вы взяли, что данный процесс имеет зримый предел?

----------


## shiko

Опять-таки - бестолковые слова; мы слишком "маленькие", чтобы говорить о "целях/смысле" органической жизни; "мы", иначе говоря, только то, что управляет внешними органами и реагирует на раздражение ("сознание") - всё остальное "не в нашей компетенции".

----------


## rainbow walker

> Вы про тепловую смерть галактики слышали?


 это всего лишь теория, если что, так что спите спокойно) и кто вам сказал что вселенная будет расширяться с неизменной скоростью? я скорее поверю в то, что из нашей вселенной еще получится куча галактик и тд.

насчет наркоманов: их "счастье" - это короткий момент, а люди хотят счастья насовсем. и за свое "счастье" наркоманы хорошо так расплачиваются сильным несчастьем впоследствии. им требуется все больше наркотика уже даже не для "счастья", а более-менее нормального состояния. и остальные люди по сравнению с ними уже кажутся счастливчиками, даже если никогда не достигнут такого уровня счастья, которое у наркоманов было в какой-то момент. 
хотя я вот не против курения каннабиса, например)

----------


## shiko

чем выгодно быть "жёстким расистом"?

Что такое "счастье насовсем" и где его продают? Все мы только и делаем, что "расплачиваемся", а преимущество наркоманов в том, что они могут на время облегчить неизбежные для всех страдания... и "платят" они, кстати говоря, меньше всех - ибо быстро (чаще всего) умирают.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Вы про тепловую смерть галактики слышали? Что плотность галактики уменьшается и следовательно плотность энергии. Как бы человек не развился, он не сможет противостоять данной стихии.


 


> Снижение плотности происходит за счет увеличения объема при сохранении массы.


 Олег имеет ввиду вот это: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...BD%D0%BE%D0%B9

----------


## rainbow walker

> Что такое "счастье насовсем" и где его продают?


 недостижимый идеал это)
хотя, вроде как, с помощью духовных практик этого достигали, но тут я не спец и не особо верующий в эти вещи, так что об этом не буду. вот может qwe зайдет и расскажет)



> Все мы только и делаем, что "расплачиваемся"


 ну если вы настоящих "бон виванов" не встречали, это еще не значит, что их нет)

если что, я тут не агитирую против наркотиков или суицидов (сама собираюсь в скором времени), а просто увидела логические нестыковки в том что написал ТС, и на них ответила.

----------


## shiko

На счёт "бон виванов": при современной экологии/наследственности их всё меньше, а после 30 лет даже этих начинают "платить"... ну да, всё это к чёрту. Расскажите лучше, если не секрет, выбрали ли уже способ СУ.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Расскажите лучше, если не секрет, выбрали ли уже способ СУ.


 обсуждение способов су на форуме запрещено. вверху же написано.

----------


## shiko

Класс! А как на счёт того, что Вас удерживает от этого. NB. про то, что подталкивает не спрашиваю: в этом вопросе все на одно лицо.

----------


## rainbow walker

> Класс! А как на счёт того, что Вас удерживает от этого.


  еслиэто ко мне вопрос, то ничего, раз решилась. если вы про *сейчас* говорите, то нерозаданные "долги", скажем так (нематериальные)

----------


## shiko

Вопрос сразу ко всем: мне просто нужно чем-то глушить жажду смерти. На счёт ваших "долгов" позволю заметить: это всего лишь "отвращение" от суицида, которое заставляет нас придумывать бессмысленные оправдания против него. И, кстати, что значит "решилась", если Вы всё ещё живы и, к тому же, сочиняете себе "долги": Вам, по-видимому, всё-таки ещё далековато до него.

----------


## rainbow walker

насчет меня вы не правы, а насчет вас



> Вопрос сразу ко всем: мне просто нужно чем-то глушить жажду смерти.


 ищите причину и "глушите" ее. можно не самую глобальную,а поменьше, например если уровень кортизола зашкаливает и держится долго, разбирайтесь с ним.

----------


## shiko

"Причина" - это только слово... "искать" его не обязательно; есть только "жажда смерти"(влечение к суициду), которая перманентна возрастала последние несколько лет (несмотря на отчаянное органическое сопротивление).

----------


## Олег1990

> Опять-таки - бестолковые слова; мы слишком "маленькие", чтобы говорить о "целях/смысле" органической жизни;


 Ну так я это и говорю, что мы очень малы чтобы понять смысл жизни. Из за этого всё что мы делаем бессмысленно, то есть, будь ты святой, или сам приспешник сатаны, твои деяния одинакова бессмысленны и следовательно равны.




> чем выгодно быть "жёстким расистом"?


 Это не выгодно мне(исходя из моей теории, выгоды вообще нет. Все деяния равны). Я просто понимаю что есть серьёзные отличие между негром и белым, инвалидом и здоровым. Что негры(и всякие другие низшие расы) должны стать рабами белых, а инвалиды быть убиты(прям как в старой, доброй Спарте). Что должен проводиться искусственный отбор(именно среди белых) человеческих особей(я понимаю что всё это бессмысленно исходя из моей теории. Но это вовсе не бессмысленно исходя из теории выгоды, которая официально). господствующий в нашем мире).




> насчет наркоманов: их "счастье" - это короткий момент, а люди хотят счастья насовсем. и за свое "счастье" наркоманы хорошо так расплачиваются сильным несчастьем впоследствии. им требуется все больше наркотика уже даже не для "счастья", а более-менее нормального состояния. и остальные люди по сравнению с ними уже кажутся счастливчиками, даже если никогда не достигнут такого уровня счастья, которое у наркоманов было в какой-то момент.


 Я согласен что наркотики на данный момент не совершенны(т.к. нет веществ которые отключают толерантность к ним). Но всё же и ими можно добиться максимум счастья, просто принимать их надо постоянно(а не как бичи) и повышать дозы, вплоть до смертельных(тогда и не будит тех самых ломок). Тогда будет вам вся жизнь(недолговечная правда :Smile: ) полна радуги и счастья.

И к стати вы поняли почему я назвал данную тему именно так?




> мне просто нужно чем-то глушить жажду смерти


 А зачем вам её глушить. Со временем она просто напросто победит тело и вы легко сможете умереть(я так по крайне мере надеюсь)

Админ а я не нарушаю в данный момент правила форума(вроде как к суициду подталкиваю всё-таки :Smile: )

----------


## shiko

Затем глушить, что иначе существовать невозможно (не разрешив противоречия)... умереть тоже невозможно, ибо "она" пока слишком слаба.

Если бы "жёсткий расизм" был Вам невыгоден, вы бы не писали подобную чушь... или, быть может, попросту "скатали" у кого-то, а "выгоду/смысл" спросить забыли; попробуйте хотя бы сказать, что значит "низшие".

----------


## Олег1990

> Затем глушить, что иначе существовать невозможно (не разрешив противоречия)... умереть тоже невозможно, ибо "она" пока слишком слаба.


 Принимайте анаболические стероиды. Купить их можно в аптеке по рецепту(если занимаетесь в зале, то можно и там попробовать купить). Ну или какие нибудь антидепрессанты так же по рецепту. А уж если решитесь умирать покупайте катаболики.




> Если бы "жёсткий расизм" был Вам невыгоден, вы бы не писали подобную чушь... или, быть может, попросту "скатали" у кого-то, а "выгоду/смысл" спросить забыли; попробуйте хотя бы сказать, что значит "низшие".


 Просто я давненько был яростным расистом и перечитал много литературы на данную тему, захотел немного блеснуть стариной(как я уже писал, выгоды нет, всё бессмысленно :Smile: ). 

Низшие(по сути инвалиды) это те у которых скорость обработки данных ниже чем у белого человека. Ведь в нашем мире самое главное это ум. Не правда ли?

----------


## Evidence

Ну да, мне тоже видится, что все люди наркоманы))

----------


## shiko

В том случае это выражение адекватно/оправдано, если под "наркоманами" объединять тех, кто глушить боль/противоречия/жажду смерти; наше общение, например... телевизор, интернет, книги, работа(от части), спорт, друзья, алкоголь, сигареты... короче говоря, всё, кроме еды/питья и секса (хотя они, от части, тоже) является этими "глушилками", или, как я ещё говорю "отрицательными ценностями" - то бишь, тем, что _отвлекает_ от менее желательных мыслей/ощущений, "глушит" их; именно "боль/противоречия/голод/жажда смерти", которые можно заглушить, заставляют нас совершать все эти действия.

----------


## Олег1990

В моём смысле, все люди наркоман из за того что. Все люди, так же как и наркоманы стремятся повышать свои дозы, каждый в своей области(Семья, бизнес, спорт и т.д.), если они не будут прогрессировать в данной области они будут терять смысл жизни(начнутся ломки). А наркоманов обычно именуют(или сравниваю с ними) тех людей которые от чего то зависимы и при потери этой вещи страдают. И чем же отличаются тогда наркомы от обычных людей? Тем что делают мнимую полезную работу(а следуя из моей теории нет полезности, всё бессмысленно), а некоторый даже и её не делают. Пример: Артисты, спортсмены, путешественники и т.д. То есть раз обычный человек делает тоже самое только другими действиями(наркоманы тоже по разному принимают и разные препараты) и достигают тех же ощущений только слабее(а кто виноват что они такие глупые? Что пошли по столь малоэффективному пути?). То они получается равны наркоманам, раз они делают тоже самое(только не столь эффективно).

Извиняюсь за то что много повторялся в данном посте, просто хотел максимально донести свою мысль.

И ещё раз. Даже Святые, Монахи, Киники все они наркоманы.

(На этом сайте вообще есть противники суицида? а то смотрю все меня в целом поддерживаю, мне так даже не интересно.)

----------


## Nabat

> На этом сайте вообще есть противники суицида? а то смотрю все меня в целом поддерживаю, мне так даже не интересно.)


 На суицид-форуме? Да по любому, тут все за гармонию и процветание. Тебе просто кажется.

----------


## Олег1990

Я просто думал что тут как на любом другом форуме, есть и противники и защитники.

----------


## Олег1990

Я недавно придумал одно добавление к моей теории(если конечно кто то ещё читает этот пост :Smile: ), на счёт того что человек устроен так же как и компьютер(в смысле принцип работы мозга). Так то по сути это я уже говорил в первой статье, но сейчас именно хочу привести пример. Есть люди аутисты(например Ким Пик), которые по сути не отличаются по форме мышление от ИИ(то есть они по сути мыслят аналогично, не дискретно), и выходит что наш мозг может работать как и сейчас работают в основе программное обеспечение(то есть аналогично). Так же аутисты не способны удалят из памяти спам(не нужная информация), из-за этого все силы организму приходиться тратить на развития хранилищ информации в мозгу, следствием этого становиться не развитость других тканей человека. Получается если программисты смогут создать оптимизированный дискретный язык программирования( не кривожопый, а нормальный) и будит достаточно мощное железо(сейчас в принципе хватает наших ПК), то мы увидим ИИ который не будит отличатся от ЕИ(естественный интеллект).

----------


## Dementiy

> мы увидим ИИ который не будит отличатся от ЕИ(естественный интеллект).


 Поживем - увидим.

Но человек, - это не только интеллект.
Скорее, даже совсем не интеллект.
Не даром же в буддизме есть такая практика/медитация: "Кто Я?"

----------


## Олег1990

Я рад что пост кто нибудь до сих пор кто то читает(я уже подумал что все тут поубавились :Embarrassment: ). Дементий, скорей всего когда напишут начальные скрипты для ИИ благодаря которым он сможет обучаться, то появятся так же и буддисты ИИ, христиане ИИ(а так же всех их конфессии), мусульмане и т.д. Более высокие по железу будут нигилисты, буддисты, то есть те кто задаются вопросом, в чём смысл существования. Со слабым железом и в постоянной работе направленной на выживания, ИИ не будут об этом задумываться, так как не будит хватать мощности железа(недаром ведь говорят самоубийцам, что им нужно начать работать и заботиться о ком либо). Так же первые ИИ наверняка сломаются, так как не найдут больше смысла существования(прям как в Терминаторе 2), если конечно не будит запрограммирована мощная система самосохранения. А вторые будут работать так как у них постоянно будит стимул(то есть смысл).

----------


## Dementiy

> скорей всего когда напишут начальные скрипты для ИИ благодаря которым он сможет обучаться, то появятся так же и буддисты ИИ, христиане ИИ(а так же всех их конфессии), мусульмане и т.д.


 Не появятся.

Ибо как "программисты", в данный момент, не могут написать "дискретный язык", потому что не знают как это сделать; так и в будущем (если оно таки наступит), ученым придется преодолевать пропасть между "дискретным языком" и метафизическим.

----------


## Олег1990

Ну это я в шутку прибавил про религии. А на счёт метафизики, я конечно не изучал отдельно эту дисциплину, так погуглин чуток, вроде как наука о сверхъестественном(если ошибаюсь поправьте). Вспомним откуда эта наука пошла. Она пошла от обычных философов Древней Эллады, которые комбинировали всё что знали(принципами комбинирования, которым они обучились в силу своего генотипа(базовые скрипты ДНК) и окружающей среды(поступающие сигналы активирующие скрипты, благодаря этим сигналам образуются новые скрипты)) и получали из этого неполноценную информацию(так как либо ДНК-кодировка или окружающая среда была неполноценной). Выходит что получили эту метафизику, на основе дискретного программирования.(а уж компьютерные технологии в настоящий момент развиваться очень быстро, так что даже на своём веку вы может увидите во всей красе ИИ, хотя может и нет :Smile: )

Согласен на счёт этого метода решения проблемы. Но я для начало хотел бы для себя сформулировать чётко свою проблему. Для того чтобы отсечь крупные заблуждения хватит и перво-попавшийся форум самоубийц(так как вроде мне кажется, что этот вопрос подходит именно под данную тематику). А затем чтобы отшлифовать вопрос нужна конечно серьёзна литература(вы кстати может подскажите какую нибудь хорошую литературу на данный вопрос ?) А что вам конкретно Патрон, не понравилось в моих рассуждения. Понятно что они наивны и прямы, но именно в основе что не понравилось ? Я буду очень рад услышать конструктивную критику, чтобы лучши самому понять свой вопрос.

----------


## shiko

А мне нравится... не часто, согласитесь, встретишь подобное.

----------


## shiko

Одна, даже самая никчёмная и бестолковая "своя" мысль ценнее охапки чужих "истин"; я Вас уверяю, что только так, путём "своих" проб/ошибок можно чего-то добиться (если, конечно, у Вас имеется такая цель). Перечитывая и копируя "мудрецов", каждый без труда станет подобным им... но никогда не "больше"; последнее - привилегия тех, кто не боится быть "смешным/глупым" и, главное, "самостоятельным".
Всё, что Вы писали в данном посте - вздор от первого до последнего слова, но именно это мне в Вас и нравится: очень редко можно встретить того, кто настолько "смел/самостоятелен" - это и есть путь "к вершинам".

----------

